

Cassandra 1.2 released with virtual nodes, collection types, request tracing - jbellis
http://www.datastax.com/docs/1.2/new_features

======
jbellis
Slides and video from a webinar I gave on 1.2:

[http://www.slideshare.net/DataStax/college-credit-whats-
new-...](http://www.slideshare.net/DataStax/college-credit-whats-new-in-
apache-cassandra-12)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9nxTTYSwi4&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9nxTTYSwi4&feature=youtu.be)

